# Brussel Sprouts?



## Rattiegma

Okay, I know on the diet sticky it says that raw brussel sprouts can't be fed, but they're okay after being cooked.

My problem is, Kim's stepmom cooked some tonight, and I was trying to figure out if they could eat them, and the forum wasn't working. So I googled pet rats + brussel sprouts, and a couple websites said not to feed them to rats. It didn't say anything about raw or cooked, so I'm just wondering, what do you guys think??


----------



## KayRatz

I think they should be okay o.o


----------



## crapola

cooked brussels sprouts is fine for ratties.


----------



## Rattiegma

Thanks, I thought that was the case but just wanted to be sure. 

...Too bad that before I could even finish posting this, Kim ate the last few!! Next time, though.  But I didn't hear any complaining...they got some peas tonight.


----------



## Emster

Be careful how many you feed them...Rattie poops smell bad at the best of times, but with brussell sprouts you probably won't be able to walk in the room for a week :lol:


----------



## ledzepgirl16

Just curious, does anybody know _why_ they shouldn't have them raw, but CAN have them cooked?


----------



## Rattiegma

ledzep--I have no idea what the reason is, but I'd like to know, too. It's kind of interesting I think.

And Emster-- Thanks for the warning! lol I'll be sure to only give a little bit!


----------



## CeilingofStars

I heard that for rats, raw sweet potatoes have something toxic that can be cooked out, so raw is bad but cooked is fine. I assume brussels sprouts are similar?


----------



## ledzepgirl16

Makes sense...lol, kind of like the "poke salad" that people eat in the south. (_Does_ anybody still eat this in the south?) It's toxic to humans, unless cooked 3 times...

Wish I knew more about science at times like these...


----------



## RatsR4Life

Raw red cabbage and brussel sprout - Contains antinutrient that destroys thiamin.


----------

